# Mecum Scale Model Kits and Cars Auction



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I received this email from Mecum today. The first group offered have already closed and the 2nd group runs through 10 April. A bunch of different scales of model kits, diecast, RC and gas powered cars are still available.

If anything just some cool stuff to look at.



https://ontime.mecum.com/auction/scale-model-racers-and-toy-cars-part-1-26/bidgallery/?utm_source=040320&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=OnTime





https://ontime.mecum.com/auction/scale-model-racers-and-toy-cars-part-2-27/bidgallery/


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I found a couple of listings for an RC Porsche I have from my childhood.
> 
> 
> Asahi Porsche by Milton Fox, on Flickr





Milton Fox Racing said:


> And my MIL brought this back for me from one of their trips to England. They have a loose one listed in group 2. 🤙
> 
> 
> BBurago Porsche 924 Turbo Gr 2 by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

https://ontime.mecum.com/auction/scale-model-racers-and-toy-cars-part-3-36/bidgallery/page_Nw


----------

